

Ask HN: Why is Objectivism shunned by the common public? - kunai

Certainly Rand was onto something. The entire philosophy of Objectivism is exactly the opposite of what is taught in schools, in institutions, and in the workplace.<p>Perhaps the excessive platitudes she begrudgingly liked to preach so much to others, and her resilient stand against incompetence (even though men have their inadequacies and are naturally incompetent), cause people to believe that she was a morbidly selfish, misanthropic old woman.<p>Her views are admittedly far too idealistic for the "real world," however, we saw a real life Roark flourish in the technologist community itself, and his name was Steve Jobs.<p>Any thoughts?
======
hazov
I'll answer because you appear to be serious about that but consider that I
think Ayn Rand ideas pure moonshine, I'll go to sleep now and maybe later I'll
come back here and write properly about my opinions on her if you wish.

It's my experience the majority of people just don't really care about
political philosophy, they just live and that's all, they are really more
interested on who are romantically attracted to them than to think about all
the stuff Rand wrote.

I really don't know what you were taught, I studied in a Jewish religious
school (a Yeshiva) and for the matter my experience was very different than
that of my peers when I reached university, in university I was taught
mathematics only and professors had a myriad of political views, including the
one who introduced me to Rand's work. But yes, the traditional Jewish thought
is very different than whatever Rand ever wrote.

------
venomsnake
Well, objectivism was something I invented on my own on age 12. Then I figured
for it to work everyone has to be as smart as everyone else, everyone must be
able to see far into the future and have perfect information symmetry in the
society.

The simple truth is that having these conditions every ideology works so it is
pointless.

What Ayn Rand enables in a person is to be asshole. But you don't need excuse
to be that. It is your right. Why shugarcoat it?

Edit: Also a lot of studies indicate that a person's mind is not to be trusted
and there are all kinds of tricks and fallacies it falls to on neurological
level. Which renders objectivism obsolete.

------
rufusjones
"There are two novels that can change a bookish fourteen-year old's life: The
Lord of the Rings and Atlas Shrugged. One is a childish fantasy that often
engenders a lifelong obsession with its unbelievable heroes, leading to an
emotionally stunted, socially crippled adulthood, unable to deal with the real
world.

"The other involves orcs." \-- John Rogers, "Kung-Fu Monkey" blog

------
Steko
"Fuck everyone else, I got mine" works for the guy on top who can't get fired.
It doesn't work for the guy who depends on 5 or 10 other guys to get his work
done on time. That's the cliff notes version of why the philosophy of "fuck
everyone else" hasn't caught on with the masses.

And there are plenty of libertarian tech CEOs, please don't try and
appropriate Jobs.

------
MaysonL
Because it's basically narcissistic bullshit.

~~~
gee_totes
Agreed.

Related; OP watch this: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uHSv1asFvU>

